# Trying to tune Diamond razor edge with whisker biscuit



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

this may sound dumb but is she putting the arrows with the the off color fletching facing straght up? on those whisker biscuits they have black wiskers on the bottom that are stiffer and mess up your fletchings when you ride over them....


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

also try a bare shaft arrow, can tell you quickly if your vanes are causing the problem or something else with the bow


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

Also check for torque. I had bad left tear and it turned out to be just me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Diamond_Victory said:


> I'm thinking it might not be tuned correctly. Looks likes it's right on but trying to see if there is any other ideas.


The Razor Edge is pretty much straight forward for basic bow tuning. Make sure both mods are in the correct positions. Also check for top and bottom cam lean. Max out bow limbs. There timing marks on the cams - center strings between them and you should be good to go, BUT you can draw stop time the bow as both cams have stops (you can get a happy medimum).


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

She was shooting cock feather down for a while but I had her change that 2 weeks ago and it did get better.

I will try a bare shaft and see what happens

I have watched for torque and don't think it's that, she has good form and loose grip

I thought it might have been the length of the arrow. They were about 4 inches to long, but I have cut them down and still have the same problem. So I'll try bare shaft then go from there. I've never had this many problems setting up a bow and getting good arrow flight.


----------



## the phoenix (Aug 13, 2009)

try to center shout tune it. With my bow i was shooting to the right. But my rest was not centered on the bow. Just a idea


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for your help guys.... took the rest off, sight off and started over reinstalling everything. Don't know exactly what I did to correct it, but it's shooting perfect now.


----------

